# Heuston to Dublin Airport



## rory (13 Sep 2006)

Hi Dublin Folk,

What the quickest way to get from Heuston to the airport, and how long is it likely to take? Would I make a 12.20 flight if my train arrives in Heuston at 10.15?

Many thanks,
Rory


----------



## robd (13 Sep 2006)

Taxi, up Infirmary Road or Arbour Hill, through Phisborro, then Finglas or Ballymun and through back road of Airport onto old Airport Road and in to Airport.  Depending on the traffic will take between 20 mins and 1 hr. Its risky for making it.

Airport Bus 748 via Busarus and Connolly.  At least 1 hr.  Can't see this working.


----------



## Lauren (13 Sep 2006)

Taxi definitely your best bet using the route described given your time constraint. Used it recently during mid afternoon and it took 40 minutes. Peak time could be another story however.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2006)

The bus normally takes me about 45 minutes although the route back from the airport was all over the place the last time I used it.


----------



## MugsGame (13 Sep 2006)

Taxi is the only way you might make it. Who are you flying with? Can you checkin online?


----------



## rory (13 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm flying with Lufthansa, and I think I can check in online. Even so, it sounds a bit touch and go to get from Heuston in time, so I think I will fly up from Galway with Aer Arann instead.

Rory


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Sep 2006)

You'd make it alright in a taxi provided the train was on time ... even if the taxi took an hour (which it really shouldn't at that time of day) you'd still be in the airport an hour before the flight which is sufficient.

I'd look at flying up alright ... it would probalby be cheaper and less stress by the time you pay for the train and €20-25 for a taxi from Heuston to the airport (avoid suggestions to take you via the M50 as this is more expensive and unnecessary at that hour)


----------



## DirtyH2O (13 Sep 2006)

I did that trip almost every week for a couple of years - one of the many perks of a consultancy job. I had a 45 - 50 minute window and averaged 20 minutes going via quays, blackhall place, bolton street, drumcondra or M50 via Phoenix Park & Castleknock.


----------



## autumnleaf (13 Sep 2006)

Citylink bus (http://www.citylink.ie) go straight from Galway to Dublin airport (the Airport Express ones skip the city centre). I've found them reliable and comfortable. Book tickets in advance at Galway tourist office.


----------



## MargeSimpson (14 Sep 2006)

I flew out from Dublin Airport last week and the queue for security was nuts. Both security queues were starting back in the check in area.


----------



## Cahir (14 Sep 2006)

MargeSimpson said:


> I flew out from Dublin Airport last week and the queue for security was nuts. Both security queues were starting back in the check in area.



I've had completely different experiences twice in the last 3 weeks flying out of Dublin.  The first time on a Thursday at around 2.30pm it took 10 mins to get through security.  The second time last sat at 2pm it took about 3mins.

I guess you can be lucky.


----------



## rory (14 Sep 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I have booked a flight with Aer Arann.

I did check Citylink, but I would have had to get the 6a.m. bus from Galway. The AA flight leaves at a more reasonable 7.45.

Rory


----------



## europhile (6 Jun 2007)

Does the 748 bus from Heuston to the airport stop for pick-up on the north quays?


----------



## z109 (6 Jun 2007)

europhile said:


> Does the 748 bus from Heuston to the airport stop for pick-up on the north quays?


It certainly used to, just shy of O'Connell bridge before heading to busaras, but it's a few months since I've been on it. There's nothing mentioned on the dublin bus website about it stopping there.

If you wander up O'Connell St. there should be an aircoach and a 747 stop (annoyingly distant from each other and constantly moving the last time I used them, so I can't give you a precise location). 

IMO, the walk up O'Connell St. and the 747 or aircoach was quicker than the 748 favourite route of the Malahide Rd.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the 748 does not pick up other than at _Heuston _and _Busaras/Connolly_.


----------



## z108 (7 Jun 2007)

You could in theory hop on the LUAS at Heuston Station, get off at  O Connell Street and take the 16A or  the 748 or the Aircoach bus to the airport. They are all fairly regular in arriving and the journey to the airport at that time of morning might take 40 minutes to an hour. You could plan this perfectly by calling Dublin Bus 01 873 4222 that morning when you arrive at Heuston and get the info about bus stop location , numbers and timetables

The 2 main airport bus stops for all of those buses is at the Cathal Brugha Street end of O Connell Street. There is a  is a little walk up to them which would be time consuming.

This only works if you know the timetable and can expect an airport bus to arrive right on time for you but in practice I'd definitely be looking for a taxi ASAP if I wasnt on an airport  bus soon after hopping off the LUAS.

I'd recommend a taxi all the way or at least from O Connell Street as I think the LUAS could be faster initially if you can catch it.


----------



## Trafford (7 Jun 2007)

One Friday morning (roads usually quieter) my train was in at 8, the 748 left right away, and I was at the airport at 8:30. It was probably a record though!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> You could in theory hop on the LUAS at Heuston Station, get off at  O Connell Street and take the 16A or  the 748 or the Aircoach bus to the airport.


Or _Luas _to Connolly and get the 747 (or 748 which may also pick up there). But if you're doing this then you may as well just get the 748 for €6.

One thing to note for people arriving at _Dublin Airport _and catching the 747/748 into town - buy the €6 one day _Rambler _ticket from the machine rather than paying €6 on the bus and that way you have a ticket for all buses for the rest of the day. In fact if you are planning to use the buses for a few days then the 5 pack of one day _Rambler _tickets at €18.30 (i.e. €3.66 each rather than the normal price of €6 each) is good value although I'm not 100% sure if you can buy them from the ticket machine or elsewhere in the airport. Also - try not to put €20/€50 into the machine as it gives change in individual €1 coins!!!


----------



## Northerngirl (7 Jun 2007)

Just makes it all so enjoyable to live in a city with wonderful high-speed transport to the countrys international airport, from the other side of Dublin!!


----------

